# Best replacement for Front Bucket seats 85 King Cab?



## Brown720 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Fellow Nissaners, What would be the best and easiest replacements for my stock 85 King Cab buckets. I've been checking out Craigslist for seats out of small vehicles. Any body have any suggestions. Thanks in advance. Brown720 :cheers:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I reckon that a set of seats out of a Nissan 2 door coupe 200sx etc would suit. They flick forward and go back to original position so you can get to area behind your seats and have good bolstering and comfort. they shouldn't be too hard to adapt. Best of luck.


----------



## Brown720 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok Thanks for the reply Pulsar. I'll keep an eye out on Craigslist.


----------

